# 2018 - Year in Review



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2018)

What news story/event from this year has stayed with you, maybe enough to have you thinking about it for years to come?

For me, it is the kids trapped in the cave. That nations were able to cooperate and coordinate enough to get them all out safely might be as close to a miracle I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What news story/event from this year has stayed with you, maybe enough to have you thinking about it for years to come?
> 
> For me, it is the kids trapped in the cave. That nations were able to cooperate and coordinate enough to get them all out safely might be as close to a miracle I’ve ever seen.



@Ooh-Rah, a great positive event in a year of seemingly constant negativity. I agree that this was the most memorable. 

A couple of other events that stick with me;

- A Castro no longer rules Cuba. 
- South Korean and North Korean presidents meet for peace talks


----------



## Gunz (Dec 29, 2018)

When Mattis resigned, I went with him. It was the last nail in the coffin for my support of Trump, a tenuous support at the best of times.


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 29, 2018)

Easy to me... the Kavanaugh confirmation hearings.  What an indictment this was on the current state of affairs in Washington and around the country.  It illustrated the absolute depths all sides, including the press, will go to in order to achieve their outcome, regardless as to the best interest of the American public.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 29, 2018)

This year has been just packed with events. I don’t really recall another year holding the “wait THAT happened in this year!?” crown quite like 2018. 

I’ll go cave rescue, obviously because of my own career field’s role in that one. A lot of the political back and forth just sort of blended together to get to more of a feeling (not good) than a specific event. 

All said and done I’m still an idealist and hopeful for 2019.


----------



## 61J/L (Dec 29, 2018)

He Jiankui, a scientist in China, claims he is the first to have genetically edited babies... scary stuff, remember Gattaca?

Chinese researcher claims first gene-edited babies

... then subsequently goes missing.


----------



## digrar (Dec 30, 2018)

West Coast Eagles, 2018 AFL Premiers!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 30, 2018)

Interesting how the AP list of top stories  looks much different than ours:
Florida school shooting voted top news story in AP survey


----------



## Gunz (Dec 30, 2018)

The Ariana Grande/Pete Davidson engagement/breakup


----------



## 48over4000 (Dec 31, 2018)

I have to go with the cave rescue.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 31, 2018)

North and South Korean reconciliation process.  I never thought it'd happen in my lifetime.  Just wish my Grandfather was around still to see it.


----------



## Cookie_ (Dec 31, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Interesting how the AP list of top stories  looks much different than ours:
> Florida school shooting voted top news story in AP survey



We, as a whole, tend to skew towards the positive stories when we reflect on the year.

I'm sure the AP went by clicks and number of separate articles. 

I'll be back later with my own top ten.


----------

